# Coco The Teacher



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Coco wasn’t always my favorite horse. At first I was scared to death of her. She would charge you when you tried to catch her, kick when you saddled her, throw her head when you bridled her, walk off when you mounted her, and buck when you tried to make her do something. It took a real hand to ride that horse, which I wasn’t at the time. But I was a determined. And I wanted to ride. Coco was a beautiful horse, that’s for sure. Big huge solid black quarter horse. Built like a tank. She was barn sour and buddy sour, refused to go anywhere without a partner. Soon Coco and I bonded and she became the best horse I ever had. I had her lowering her head to the ground when I bridled her, she would stand stock still when I saddled and mounted her, we could walk away from the other horses and the barn without a fit, she was an angel. Now that didn’t come easy. I worked with that mare every day. Grooming, lounging, and hours in the saddle, and I’d be lying if I said I never ended up with my butt in the dirt. She taught me everything I know about horses. She taught me how to communicate and understand what a horse is trying to tell me. That horse taught me how to be a cowgirl. She taught me never to give up on what I want. My dad sold Coco without telling me. I went out one day to ride and she was gone. I was upset, but there was nothing I could do about it. I don’t know where she went, or even if she’s still alive. My only regret was that I didn’t get to give her some sour candy before she left. She loved sour candy. That would have been my goodbye, my thank you to her for being the best teacher I could ask for.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I would have spent some major weeping time with my dad. What a stinker to sell your horse. 
Hope she is being a good teacher to someone else who needs one. "When the student is ready, the teacher appears"-Buddhist Proverb


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

That is so sad. You did some good work with her and she will never forget.


----------

